# eating right



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hey ladies, just wondered if anyone could help me out, i need to be eating more to add muscle but i seem to be struggling a bit, cant find my appetite!! (took me half an hour to eat a chick salad sarnie and big glass skim milk yesterday!!!!) 

also need to know if im getting enuf heres my diet so far

breakfast-porridge and protein shake

snack- chick salad sandwich(brown bread) big glass skim milk

lunch- lean mince potatoes carrots

snack- 1 whole egg with 5 egg whites

protein shake before i leave work

dinner- lean mince or salmon potatoes veg

protein shake before bed.

will also have protein before and after workout. also take met-rx cla, bcaa before and after training. any tips would be great guys (sori that should be ladies lol). by the way zara excellent physique duno wot they mean not girly enuf! xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think your diet looks good and you will add lose fat on that eating plan BUT I think you could do with a little more carbs.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 31, 2007)

Extreme said:


> I think your diet looks good and you will add lose fat on that eating plan BUT I think you could do with a little more carbs.


I don't quite understand that bit?

Did you mean add muscle and lose fat or just lose fat?


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hi peeps!

thanks for advice, had an idea i might need more carbs. sori for late reply! stressful fortnight!x


----------

